# John Owen on the Dissenters and the doctrine of the Church of England



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 24, 2021)

The last thing that I shall trouble you with at present, is the consideration of the persons against whom the present Excommunications are blustered, with the pretended causes of them. These are they whom they call _Dissenters,_ concerning whom we may enquire what they are, and the cause of this pretended Ecclesiastical severity towards them. And as unto the first part of the enquiry, They are such as believe and make open profession of all the Articles of the Christian Faith; they do so, as they are declared in the Scripture; nor is the contrary charged on them.

There is nothing determined by the ancient Councils to belong unto Christian Faith, which they disbelieve; nor do they own any Doctrine condemned by them: They profess an equal interest of Consent in the _Harmony_ of _Protestant Confessions,_ with any other Protestants whatever. They own the Doctrine of the Church of _England_ as established by Law, in nothing receding from it; nor have they any novel, or Uncatholic Opinion of their own. It is therefore utterly impossible to separate them from the Communion of the Catholic Church in Faith; or to cast them from that Rock whereon they are built thereby. ...

For more, see John Owen on the Dissenters and the doctrine of the Church of England.


----------

